# Broken Dropout



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

The dropout broke on my '09 EPS while doing some climbing. Has anyone seen one of these break before? How would I get this fixed? Do the carbon repair companies deal with this type of damage?















Ron


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The dropout is likely a proprietary design and only a Colnago dealer (it is a Colnago, no?) will likely have access to them.

I can't imagine the horror show it would be to send the frame back to Italy to get the dropout replaced, even if it is under warranty.

I doubt the carbon repair shops will have access to the proper dropout. Your best bet is to contact the U.S. importer either directly or through your local bike shop or the shop where you bought it. If you're lucky, the importer has a U.S. authorized repair center to fix such things.

Another option, if the frame is still under warranty, is the importer may give you a credit toward a new frame.

I'd be curious how successful you are with getting this repaired. I've always maintained that one of the drawbacks of buying an imported frame is the difficulty with getting service. I believe you're less likely to have a problem with the major American brands and the larger imports. Colnago, DeRosa; they're nice frames but you've got to consider service after the sale when you buy one.

Colnago America
1528 W. Adams St.
Suite 403
Chicago IL 60607
(Sorry, I performed a reverse lookup but couldn't find a phone number.)


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

OOOOUUUUUCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I agree that the first step is to try to contact Colnago and see what they can do for you. Unfortunately it may not be a walk in the park.

Here is an almost identical thread from a couple of years ago.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/broken-drive-side-dropout-ep-262216.html

Except, the OP was from the Phillipines, and had trouble sourcing the parts. Eventually he had a new dropout machined from scratch and rebuilt the frame on his own, with the help of some local shops.

You'll at least be a step ahead if you can get Colnago to supply the part that you need. There are numerous carbon frame repair shops, generally repairing broken tubes, but perhaps also capable of repairing dropouts. Start contacting some to see if they can help you out. With some luck the frame will be under warranty, but it is about 5 years old now.

Depending on the alloy, you might be able to have it welded, but I would remove it from the bicycle before welding as I don't think the CF frame can take the heat.

Hopefully you have a spare bike, or perhaps hunt down a cheap frame on Craigslist or E-Bay to swap your components to, as it could easily take several months for your repair.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very doubtful Colnago has any spare dropouts so it might be a waste of time contacting them. Calfee might help, they do carbon repairs. I'd try replacing both dropouts. It's more likely a builder could adjust their own dropouts to fit than make a perfect replacement for the original.

As CliffordK says, get a cheap frame in the meantime. Your EPS won't be servicable for a long time.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

It has only been a few days, but any luck with finding someone to do your repairs? Getting replacement parts from Colnago, another supplier, or a local fabricator?

My machining capabilities are pretty rudimentary, but I decided to try rebuilding a dropout on an E-Bay frame. It should be an interesting project.

Anyway, let me know if you completely strike-out with your search.


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

I have found a few places that can fix the damage. The methods include welding the dropout, making a new dropout, and using a generic dropout. An original Colnago dropout is also trying to be obtained. 

Each method has its drawbacks. I've got to decide on what's best for me. It'll get fixed, but I see this taking a lot of time.









Ron


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad you are finding some options. 

I wouldn't weld it on the frame, unless you find someone who has repaired several frames in a similar fashion in the past. It just sounds dangerous. 

And, if you pull the dropout before welding, and can source new parts, then it would be best to use the new parts.

Good Luck


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an update. Got my frame back from being repaired by Ruckus Composites in Portland. The new dropout looks great!









Ron


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad to see the fix, Ron. Doesn't look that different from the other side, but who's looking that close besides me here? Just getting that done must be a big relief.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Like to know how Ruckus Composites repaired the dropout - did they install a new one or removed the broken dropout so they are weld it. I always like to know options to repair Colnago CF frames. Thanks.


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

Ruckus made a new dropout by CNCing carbon plate. 

I did have a local place tell me that they could weld the original broken dropout, but couldn't get enough details from them to feel comfortable going that route.

Ron


----------



## NW-Rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Mind if I ask what a repair like that costs?


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

NW-Rider said:


> Mind if I ask what a repair like that costs?


The repair was in the $600 range.


----------

